# Lost: Two Black Cataract Oars on Poudre



## Jordy (Jul 2, 2008)

Lost Friday evening, 7/18: Two Cataract Oars on Poudre in Lower Mish section. The oar shafts are black with black blades, weighted. The blades have yellow and blue stripes taped on them. 

Will reward with good beer if found!


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

Jordy said:


> Lost Friday evening, 7/18: Two Cataract Oars on Poudre in Lower Mish section. The oar shafts are black with black blades, weighted. The blades have yellow and blue stripes taped on them.
> 
> Will reward with good beer if found!


Saturday evening I may have seen one of these below the Bridges put in, around the corner above Greyrock on river right (up on the bank). Can't remember exactly, but was an oar with a black blade. May be worth a look...


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I hope you find your oars soon. If you don't, consider buying oars that are brighter than black next time, they will be easier to find if you lose them. You might also want to invest in some oar tethers. 

If you find your black oars consider spray painting some yellow lines on them. If you want the paint to stick you will need to first use some steel wool to rough up the surface, and use a good quality spray paint - probably one for plastics. Then you need to use a clear coat, both West Systems and System 3 make 2 part epoxy clear coats. Of course you should ask your oar manufacturer to make sure that these instructions are okay.


----------



## Jordy (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, I walked the whole section from greyrock bridge to Bridges put-in tonight, on river right, and did not see anything. I'm sure if someone found them they probably held on to it, they were pretty nice, new oars. I did have a name and phone number written on both the colored tape on the blades, which may have been shredded off, and on the blade itself (you have to look closely). 

I guess that's what I get for being a silly girl trying to keep up with the boys. I'm new to the sport and suppose I did not know better with picking out gear. I was testing a new style with putting an oar frame on a shredder. It was fun while it lasted. Now I just need a cheap pair of oars, that float! 

Raftus, thanks for the tips on painting them. If karma returns them to me I will surely take your advice.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Oars ?*

Don't lose hope yet it took two weeks for my oars to show up in the Eagle. I would just paddle that shredder and try to hold out and see if they show. Good luck


----------



## Jordy (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks. I'll keep my hopes up!


----------

